
Coding Best Practices: A Test-Driven Perspective – Toptal - wiherek
http://www.toptal.com/qa/how-to-write-testable-code-and-why-it-matters
======
jonidbendo
Excellent Article and really promoting best practices :), bookmarked and I
will make sure to put it in good use.

